# purchased B554 Hymer Fiat, no 12v Sockets!?



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi All


Recently got a 1989 B554, Hymer Fiat, and we love it!! 

but there are no 12v sockets, and we want to wild camp most of the time, can i easily wire some from the light cables?

all help appreciated, or tips for Hymers.

oh also the window cover (thermal) inside, is starting to flake on the shinny side, anything I can do to save me buying a new one?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

On our 1992 b544, there are 2 12v sockets, one in the bathroom and one in the tv cupboard.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

thegreatpan said:


> On our 1992 b544, there are 2 12v sockets, one in the bathroom and one in the tv cupboard.


Ditto on our 1992 534


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

1988 B544 for us and no sockets. However there is a junction box under the floor in our wardrobe (might not be there on yours). Fitted appropriate wiring with socket and cover flap into floor of cupboard. In line blade fuse too of course.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

this may help you

http://www.modmyrv.com/2008/06/06/rv-12-volt-outlet/

David


----------

